# Very different views to dh about ttc#2



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I have tried to distance myself from the whole ttc obsession that I had whilst ttc#1, however as time ticks on it is becoming an obsession again for #2.

I would go to the ends of the earth for another baby, I desperately want another and I just can't help the way I feel.  I loved being pg and I LOVE LOVE LOVE being a mummy.  I just adore my LO and I simply cannot imagine (and will not) him being an only child.

We have been ttc since he was 5 months (had no afs really though until xmas), they are still irregular now but getting a little better 36-42 days (only had 3 since xmas), so we have been ttc properly for 5months.  

I have referred myself to the fertility consul I had clomid and my ius with, my dh is adamant that we will have no tx again (my LO was a natural miracle after lots of failed tx), however I would do whatever it takes.  DH is in agreement about the appt with the conusl, but only is so far as I can have my bloods done and a scan etc to see if pcos has improved.

What do you ladies do, should I just give it time (say another 6months? and then say to dh no we need tx, or should I just accept that F may be an only child and be damn well grateful for what we have (which I am every day).  I would consider going balls out and having one shaot at ARGC as stressful as it appears to be (esp with a LO in tow).  we had a row about it last night after watching the docu on the twins with twin to twin syndrome, I cried all the way through it just wanting to be pg and see scans again, have a bump etc.  DH got cross and told me I should be thankful for our beautiful, healthy baby.  we normally are so close, but I feel I am keeping this from him, because I knwo his reaction.  Dh just thinks it will happen again ad I am not so sure.

this IF never gets any better does it??

am in 2ww at the moment and just know it hasn't worked      

I am awaiting the announcement of 4 births in the next 3months which I know makes it worse.  My friend is being induced tomorrow who has tried for 1 month for each of her pg.

sorry for the long post

strawbs xx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Strawb

In a bit of a rush, but didn't want to read and run....  I can completely understand your feelings as they are very similar to mine.  I really wanted #1 - more than anything else, but now my longing for a #2 is far, far greater.  I love being a Mum and almost crave to be pregnant again.    I think its difficult for our dh to understand how quickly and how intensely the need seems to arise for a second child.  I had a ds in October and am currently having iui and clomid.  I really don't want our ds to be an only child.  Where we live is quite rural and I would hate him to miss out on so much with a sibling.  I had an AMH test (against my clinics advice) and the result was awful - 0.8.    We're with the ARGC who have been fab and we're got a follow up consultation on Tuesday.  We were all set to use de when we were lucky with our last pregnancy.  My dh isn't as keen to even discuss it at the moment - I think he's worried that we'll feel differently about them, so we're trying to sort all of this out for ourselves at the moment. 

I completely understand what you mean about going to the ends of the earth.  Its such a difficult time when you're on the 2ww.  Maybe we should just tell them that's how we feel?  Not have the big chat about it, just start describing how we feel?  I do think that blokes are always a bit behind us on this stuff - its always the girls who plot away and research things and nudge it all along.  

Anyway - must rush, but do keep your chin up.  Lots of positive thoughts coming your way that you get the BFP...      

Love, Harris xx

PS - I've been quizzing other ARGC patients who have a wee one in  tow - most say its very easy if you're organised.  A couple I spoke to were on the same train line into Waterloo and they then take the bus.  Leave the buggy in the hall and put baby down on rug or coat while being scanned etc.  The early starts must be a bit of a killer and the routine will go out of the window, but its only for a couple of weeks.  One lady said that its as stressful as  you make it.  She's had 2 babies with ARGC and back to try for a third.  She had both her lo with her and they were playing up a bit but she was just letting them get on with it.  
PPS - I also know a lady who had 6 failed IVF cycles at Woking and then got pregnant naturally - miracles can happen. xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Strawbs   I understand your longing honey.  I think you should keep going for now and see what happens, I was told natural conception was impossible just the month before concieving no.2... accupuncture worked for me, is this something you've tried or would be willing to try??  I know its not the miracle cure for everyone, but just maybe it may take the pressure of you for a while as you'll be 'doing' something constructive?!

Sorry perhaps this isn't helping...

Good luck

Bev xx


----------

